# Winter Pack Trip



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like fun. Love packing in and don't mind a little cold weather.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

This looks grand! Haven't had time to watch it all the way through yet. I've enjoyed what I've seen so far. I didn't see a picket line, halter, or neck ropes on the stock while you were in camp. Were they hobbled?


----------



## CBV (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah we kept them hobbled most of the time.. my little sorrel mule I had to picket before we went to bed or he would lead everything out of there. We packed pellets to feed also and there was a lot of grass...


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

You have done what I can only dream about ( well not the winter bit). That looked like a fantastic trip. I am in the UK so curious about seeing more of your pack saddles how they fit and work...we don't really have such things here.

And what well trained animals you have  I am absolutely green with envy at your fabulous scenery and trails .... looks fabulous and hope you make many more videos ...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very cool! I can't imagine doing that.

forgive my ignorance, but that seemed like a lot of gear, was that due to the need to take food along for the animals?


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you for allowing us to catch a glimpse of your trip. The video and the music were awesome. 

Back when I was a girl (my 20's...a lifetime ago) I went on an 8 hours in, 3 day hunting cabin stay, 8 hours out, pack trip into camp beside a lake at the base of the Canadian Rockies in British Columbia. Can't imagine doing it now, but you sure brought back great memories. We never had to go down a washed out embankment like that as most of our trail was fairly flat. The worst we had was wading through the end of a lake created by a beaver dam that had not been there the last time the guys packed in.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!

That looks like way too much fun!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> very cool! I can't imagine doing that.
> 
> forgive my ignorance, but that seemed like a lot of gear, was that due to the need to take food along for the animals?


And here I was surprised at how little they took. LOL 

I took backpacking, 3 adults, 7 kids for 4 days. Took 3 ponys + plus everybody carried their own pack. One pony carried only packer pellets as there was no grass.


----------



## CBV (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone... Its really not that much gear except for my buddies sleeping system I call it the Hilton lol .. we pack pellets for our animals and even left a stash half way through we like them to stay well fe.. we don't pack a tent just a tarp and as far as food after the first 3 nights it was just dehydrated stuff.. I guess the most weight is the pellets


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess I am thinking back to some long backpacking trips I did, years ago, when we carried a week of food , clothes, shelter. each person carried between 35 to 55 lbs, depending on their strength.


----------

